# KUALA LUMPUR | TRX Residences | 270m x 6 | 57 fl x 6 | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

https://www.trxresidences.my

Located within TRX KL.


















https://trx.my


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

QUOTE=nazrey
















*TRX Residences breaks the mould with a digital launch*
September 21, 2020 02:00 am +08
Leading international property and infrastructure developer Lendlease together with joint venture partner, TRX City Sdn Bhd, will be hosting a Digital Launch for the much anticipated unveiling of TRX Residences on *24 September 2020*. Guests will be invited to embark on what is quite possibly the first-of-its-kind digital journey that promises an immersive and engaging experience.

To participate in the Digital Launch, create your account at www.trxresidences.my/digitallaunch to reserve your spot. Then at 12:00 noon on Thursday, 24 September 2020, click on the website for the truly experiential unveiling of TRX Residences.









TRX Residences breaks the mould with a digital launch


Leading international property and infrastructure developer Lendlease together with joint venture partner, TRX City Sdn Bhd, will be hosting a Digital Launch for the much anticipated unveiling of TRX Residences on 24 September 2020. Guests will be invited to embark on what is quite possibly the...




www.theedgemarkets.com












Credit: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors








Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

U/C


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXTN6spBBhX/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ *Izzz*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ *Izzz*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ FAWWAZ MEDIA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

@ Fawwaz Media


----------

